
Oil Companies Are Collapsing, but Wind and Solar Energy Keep Growing - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/business/energy-environment/coronavirus-oil-wind-solar-energy.html
======
aaron695
Oil is at an all time low in price, but "Wind and Solar Energy Keep Growing"

I'm not sure how peoples brains work to be honest to read and believe this
stuff.

------
imtringued
2020 is one of the weirdest years for Renewables. Germany had a record year in
2019 without any new construction and I was expecting it to be short lived
because Germany killed it's wind industry but somehow the weather keeps
getting more and more extreme and that pushes up the share of renewable energy
by absurd percentages. From 40% to 46% was a huge surprise and now 3 months
into 2020 it's at 54%. The numbers are probably an overestimate but the trend
is 100% real. [0]

[0] [https://www.energy-charts.de/ren_share_de.htm?source=ren-
sha...](https://www.energy-charts.de/ren_share_de.htm?source=ren-
share&period=annual&year=all)

